# Strobe lights



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, I'm looking into getting a new light for my truck, but I don't want to spend more than $100-150, if possible. I also would prefer a magnet mount, but I would consider getting it installed. About the only brands I've heard of are, Ecco, Target Tech, and Whelen. But I'm unfamiliar with their good s.  Who makes the Show-me type? Do you guys have any suggestions and possibly pics of your lights? This would be real nice. Also, how much does it cost (ballpark) to have someone install a light for you? One more thing, if you know somewhere I could buy one, that would help too. 

Thanks,
Brant


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you checked out the Strobe Forum... theres some really great pics/vids in there and a lot of info about lights and installations.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, thanks, I didn't see one before. Duh..... lol


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

anyone? I guess everyone is too busy plowing right now! lol


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I got a Code 3, model 420 on ebay, used and bought a lens at the local cop shop and tolal was about $80. for everything

It has magnet mounts and a switch that plug into the lighter outlet.

Works perfet for plowing, it's bright, dual lights and fast flash pattern

I would buy it again for double that price

Good luck:salute:


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

You can't go wrong with whelen. For good prices check
http://www.vlsusa.com/
http://www.strobesnmore.com/
http://www.sirennet.com/
Diff places have better prices on diff lights. I use this on on my truck. Tir-3's or Lin-3's are good too.
http://www.sirennet.com/whl31haf.html


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

SHO-ME Lights
http://able2products.com/


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I really want a show me bar, but I don't think I'll have enough. We will see how much I have after I get some checks in. Whelen has some good looking products as well. I'm gonna check them out more.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.parrpse.com/

http://www.sirennet.com/

http://www.lshlights.net/

http://www.strobesnmore.com/

http://www.vlsusa.com/

http://www.awdirect.com/


----------

